# Found a lost GSD pup today... possibly a sibling to mine



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a post going on earlier in the week about my 11 week old and one of her siblings not getting along too well. Well last night I was finally able to give her to my mother and by this time the two were fighting a lot less and playing alot more. Go figure... Today we were moving all of her stuff and on the way to her home, i noticed a guy jogging and a pup that looked much like my pup. So I had to pull over and ask him if he got the pup from the same people I got mine from. I asked him and he said that she was not his and that she had been following him for miles and that she had almost been hit by a car a few times. So I had to take her with me. But I began to wonder if she could be from the same litter because we were about 10 miles away from where I got my pup, she looked really similiar to mine, they looked to be the same age, size and weight, and even had the same coat and markings, and looked like her ears just started to stand like my pups. The person I got her from was not a breeder so they dont really know who got the pups. Ill go ahead and snap a pic, I know its kinda hard to tell if they could be sibblings but Ill let you guys guess that. What I was wondering is if I should put a lost puppy ad up or just find a good home for this pup? Im leaning towards finding a new home because whoever let this dog get loose was obviously too irresponsible to have a pup, not only because it was loose, but because she had no collar and was a little bit on the thin side too. What should I do?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you should call the shelter and see if a puppy is being looked for and place an Ad reporting a found puppy. If the owner can't be found, contact a rescue who has done HV's and reference checks on adopters. They might be able to refer someone to youl


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> I had a post going on earlier in the week about my 11 week old and one of her siblings not getting along too well. Well last night I was finally able to give her to my mother and by this time the two were fighting a lot less and playing alot more. Go figure... Today we were moving all of her stuff and on the way to her home, i noticed a guy jogging and a pup that looked much like my pup. So I had to pull over and ask him if he got the pup from the same people I got mine from. I asked him and he said that she was not his and that she had been following him for miles and that she had almost been hit by a car a few times. So I had to take her with me. But I began to wonder if she could be from the same litter because we were about 10 miles away from where I got my pup, she looked really similiar to mine, they looked to be the same age, size and weight, and even had the same coat and markings, and looked like her ears just started to stand like my pups. The person I got her from was not a breeder so they dont really know who got the pups. Ill go ahead and snap a pic, I know its kinda hard to tell if they could be sibblings but Ill let you guys guess that. *What I was wondering is if I should put a lost puppy ad up or just find a good home for this pup?* Im leaning towards finding a new home because whoever let this dog get loose was obviously too irresponsible to have a pup, not only because it was loose, but because she had no collar and was a little bit on the thin side too. What should I do?


If it were your lost pup, wouldn't you atleast want an attempt made to return it to you?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Please take the pup somewhere and check to see if she is chipped and try to look for the owner. Our dogs don't wear collars inside and although we are careful it's not impossible one could get out!!! I would be devastated if someone thought I was irresponsible. I have found many dogs and always tried to find the owner out of courtesy and respect for the animal firstly, and the owner second.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yea I didnt really think of it like that.. I would want someone reporting my lost pup... Ill try that first... I do probably think the owner was being irresposible though. The person i got my pup from was just getting rid of these pups. Its not like he was making sure they went to good owners. This pup acts a little funny too. Its really good with people but aggressive towards other dogs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yesterday I was playing ball in the yard with Kopper when I turned my back on him to run and get the toy. When I turned back, he was looking at me from the other side of the fence! I have no idea how he got there. So, the pup you found may not necessarily have a negligent owner. And if he's missed even 1 day of meals he'll look thin. 

Go ahead and try to find his owners. Check for a chip, call your local shelter, place an ad in CL that says something like "Large breed puppy found. Call to identify." Then when they call you can ask for specifics to make sure it's really their puppy.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd contact the shelters and rescues and let them know you have her. I still want to see the pictures!!!


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yea I got an add on CL now. FOUND GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPY

I couldnt get a good pic of the other dog because she wont be still and Im using a crappy phone to take pics. They look alot different in the pics but in person they look very very similiar. I also got a pic of them at my mothers where she moved to. My mothers dog is in the pic too(my pups sister) but she doesnt look as much like my pup and the one we found. Her neighbor let us use their pen while we moved furniture so thats why you see them penned up. lol

First pic is mine, second pic is the best I could get of the the other pup, and the third is all three of them in the pen. In the third pic, the two on top of each other is sammie and the one i found.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

got one more pic... From left to right is--- the stray, my mothers dog mya, and my pup sammie.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow they are just precious. If you dont find the owner keep the stray! they do look like they may be related though.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

WOW, spitting image. No joke. I'd want to keep the pup if nobody claims it.

My instinct would be to take down the photo on craigslist though. Ask the caller to identify the markings of their "missing" gsd.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

I would love to keep the stray because she is really sweet and already attached to me(i have that way with dogs for some reason lol) but I cant raise two pups at the same time. Especially two bitches. They have already got into a couple of fights and sammie is not dominating this one the way she did her sibling. 

Yea they look like sibblings to me to. They look more alike than the two that we know are sibblings. lol. Its just not everyday you see a stray german shepherd, same size, age(as in 12 weeks old), coat, as the one you got in a fairly small town outside of mobile.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh and I dont know if its the new environment or something, but this pup isnt eating much. She ate maybe 1/2 cup of food and that was it.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> WOW, spitting image. No joke. I'd want to keep the pup if nobody claims it.
> 
> My instinct would be to take down the photo on craigslist though. Ask the caller to identify the markings of their "missing" gsd.



I agree. There are some very unscrupulous people out there and you don't want to hand the pup over to one of them thinking you are returning her to loving owners. I would also withhold the sex of the pup (can't remember if you did that or not). The person who is actually missing the pup should be concerned enough to call just based on a generic ad of found puppy, age and general area. They should be able to provide the details, that way you know that they are indeed the owners.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

That is a very good lookin pup. That girl is definately being missed by someone. Good job on trying to find the owners. :thumbup:


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

ok Ill edit the craigslist. I have a few friends interested in her if no one turns up. I never saw the parents...(got mine for free) You think they are purebred?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> ok Ill edit the craigslist. I have a few friends interested in her if no one turns up. I never saw the parents...(got mine for free) You think they are purebred?


 
there is no doubt in my mind that they are purebred. Everything about them screams GERMAN SHEPHERD! not mix.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Definitely purebred. And definitely adorable! And that is great that if no one comes forward and claims her you have a home lined up for her. But I know if that was my pup, I would be going insane looking for her.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

I dont think it would be hard to find a good home for this pup either, especially looking like a purebred. Yea I would love to keep this pup but I just dont think I should. Plus thats more shots to have to get when Im not even done with my own pups shots yet. Twice the dog food too. Im really looking for a strong bond with my pup too and I dont want another dog to interupt that right now. I would probably have to keep them separated when they become adults so they dont kill each other. They are beautiful pups though. Its funny how one week ago, my pup was walking around with floppy ears and now we have big erect ears and a totally different look to her. 

Oh and I switched my pup to 4 health from authority and her coat looks amazing right now!! Very shiny and healthy looking. That was a definite different between her and the stray pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> I dont think it would be hard to find a good home for this pup either, especially looking like a purebred. Yea I would love to keep this pup but I just dont think I should. Plus thats more shots to have to get when Im not even done with my own pups shots yet. Twice the dog food too. Im really looking for a strong bond with my pup too and I dont want another dog to interupt that right now. I would probably have to keep them separated when they become adults so they dont kill each other. They are beautiful pups though. Its funny how one week ago, my pup was walking around with floppy ears and now we have big erect ears and a totally different look to her.
> 
> Oh and I switched my pup to 4 health from authority and her coat looks amazing right now!! Very shiny and healthy looking. That was a definite different between her and the stray pup.


 
well best of luck. 4health is a great food. i feed it to my dogs and they're doing very well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would also be very very careful advertising her as a lost puppy,,if anyone does 'claim' her, I hope you did not put the name of the person you got yours from, and have the supposed owner show you some kind of proof that the puppy is theirs.

IF they got her from the person YOU got her from, they should be able to tell you that info (am assuming you know the name of the person you got yours from) or if they purchased her, they should be able to show proof.

They are all very similar looking and if I didn't know for sure, would say they were all siblings as well.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought i could come to alabama and get her if you need a home for her, until I thought about 2 female puppies also, and adult female dog…..


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am glad you are going to edit the CL post and I hope you have done so already. Please screen anyone who shows up to "claim' her very carefully regardless. It would be tragic for this pup to fall in the wrong hands and end up being sold to a lab or being a bait dog.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wowza! They sure do look like littermates. And they look purebred as well. I'd want to make sure the pup was healthy before bringing around my puppies, though. Also, are they really fighting at that age or just playing GSD style, which is pretty rough?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Whitedog404 said:


> Wowza! They sure do look like littermates. And they look purebred as well. I'd want to make sure the pup was healthy before bringing around my puppies, though. Also, are they really fighting at that age or just playing GSD style, which is pretty rough?


Yes, they can get very noisy and the sound can be a little scary but they (probably) aren't hurting each other. By the way, 2 puppies can bond to you as easily as one unless one is very dominant and keeps the other away. Then that is something you have to nip in the bud.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well they did play really really rough at my mothers house yesterday. Everybody thought they were fighting but they really werent. Once I brought them back to my place, that is when they got into it. Sammie gets a little to comfortable at home


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Did I miss something? Did you contact the breeder of your litter to found out? That would have been my FIRST contact.

Did you contact all area vet's offices and ask if they have treated a gsd puppy....most new owners take puppy to a vet right away. Take to vet and scan for chip.

Post up "found signs" in the area vet's, shelters, place a "found ad" in the local newspaper (usually they are FREE of charge) , Call area rescues and shelters.

I don't think putting something on Craig's List is going to find you the owner. Most people NEVER go to Craig's list unless they are selling something. I personally would never look on CL for a lost dog.

Do you have Facebook? Post up in your local friends FB pages found puppy. FB gets shared all over the place in lightning speed. AGAIN have callers Postively ID the pup.

If you want to find the owner you really need to put out more effort. The owner will never find their puppy if it is at your house with only a CL listing.

Good luck.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Sorry if harsh I did JUST notice your post was from 3am this morning. Understand it is Sunday and you can't do a lot of what I suggested.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Crookedcreekranch said:


> Did I miss something? Did you contact the breeder of your litter to found out? That would have been my FIRST contact.
> 
> Did you contact all area vet's offices and ask if they have treated a gsd puppy....most new owners take puppy to a vet right away. Take to vet and scan for chip.
> 
> ...


Yea I contacted the "breeder" and he knew where all of the puppies went except for 1 of them. I knew the guy that got the puppy that he wasnt sure about and I tried calling him and got no answer. Ill probably go to a the closest vet to where I found the pup and see if they have anyone looking for a pup. Im not too optimistic that Im going to find the owner.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I would call all the area vets...I would call the shelter and leave your info in case the owner calls them...I would put a found ad in the newspaper (found F puppy at...wherever...call to describe)...have the puppy scanned for a chip. 

Maybe the owners were leaving her in the yard when they weren't home and she got free. (if this is the case...I hope this is a wake up call and they learn from this)

If in the end no owner is found...I would send to rescue where they can screen and have a contract protecting the puppy.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

sportsman1539 said:


> Yea I contacted the "breeder" and he knew where all of the puppies went except for 1 of them. I knew the guy that got the puppy that he wasnt sure about and I tried calling him and got no answer. Ill probably go to a the closest vet to where I found the pup and see if they have anyone looking for a pup. Im not too optimistic that Im going to find the owner.


You're not if you don't put out more effort. You need to make big bright colorful posters with "found puppy" and no other details. Let them call and describe the pup.

Posters at major intersections, major stores in the area, etc


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, but it doesn't seem like you are putting any effort into finding the owners because you have already decided they are bad and you want to save her from the bad owners. Maybe the people who own her had to go out of town and either left her at a friends to be taken care of, or at her home and the person taking care of her let her get out? I would not label the owner as iresponsible just yet, might be circumstances surrounding her getting out and the owners aren't even home yet.
Doesn't seem to me like you are really putting out much effort. I would never look on CL for a missing dog, so to me that sounds like the easy way out. Post posters on the fences around where she was found, post them at the local grocery stores, call the Sheriff/police office and say you found her wandering. Anyplace that you can put a poster will help the owners find their lost puppy. Don't put her photo, just say German Shepherd puppy found. Let them tell you her sex and who they got her from.
How do you know she is not microchipped? 
I think you have decided the owners let her loose and are not looking for her and that you will save her and find her a new home. I think you are putting out the least possible effort so you can say the owners didn't come back for her and now you can give her to some friends. 
Put out the effort, get ahold of all the vets, grooming shops, AC and anyone else you can think of , put an ad in the paper and after a week or so, then you can assume she was dumped and find her a home.
Like I said, what is to say the owners have no clue she is missing: they had to go out of town for an emergency, or a trip and left puppy with friends or had a friend coming to take care of her and THEY let her get loose. You don't know the story of why she is loose, wait and try HARD to find the owner before you condemn them.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

If nothing else, please put yourself in the owners shoes. If your pup got loose or went missing, what effort would you expect from someone who found it?


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

to be honest, im getting tired of getting criticized everytime i post something. Im not going above and beyond, sorry. I dont have the time. I know if I lost my pup Im going to do everything in my power to find her which includes getting on cl to look. If not, oh well. I will find a good home for this pup and she will have a good life.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Those who say that Craigslist is bad for finding dogs are wrong. Even the shelters recommend first to immediately post on Craiglist in lost and found an under pets. I know of dogs getting found within hours through Craiglist, much faster than through the newspaper. The Craiglist is "the place" for finding lost pets nowadays.

As far as the OP advertising everywhere, those caring owners should be the ones who call everything and everybody and post flyers, ads etc. that they lost their puppy. This does not seem to be happening. The OP is legally required to report that he found the puppy to AC and provide his address. All the owners need to do is contact AC about their lost puppy and they would be reunited. And I am sure the OP will see the ads that the loving owners post. The OP deserves to be commended for probably saving this pup from being hit by a car and taking care of her instead of just dumping her at the shelter as most people would do. Attacking him for doing the good thing - this is simply wrong!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> to be honest, im getting tired of getting criticized everytime i post something. Im not going above and beyond, sorry. I dont have the time. I know if I lost my pup Im going to do everything in my power to find her which includes getting on cl to look. If not, oh well. I will find a good home for this pup and she will have a good life.


Wow!!! So you already admit you will not go above and beyond simply because you do not have time??? Then how do you have time for your own pup? I hope to god you never loose her, you just think it is so easy to find your lost dog. You just expect the owners (who you already think are bad) to just knock on your door when all you have done is post on CL?

How do you know the owners are not doing everything to find her when you are blocking the search! Sorry but you deserve to be criticized for your comment above, its just wrong and says allot about who you are as a person.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is the responsibility of the owners to provide the dog with proper identification on a collar or with a microchip. It is the responsibility of the owners to keep their dog safe and look for their dog if the dog gets lost. It is their responsibility to report it to Animal Control, vets, pet stores etc. It is the responsibility of the owners to post flyers everywhere. It is the responsibility of the owners to look up the Craiglist and post ads in the newspaper. If they care.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> It is the responsibility of the owners to provide the dog with proper identification on a collar or with a microchip. It is the responsibility of the owners to keep their dog safe and look for their dog if the dog gets lost. It is their responsibility to report it to Animal Control, vets, pet stores etc. It is the responsibility of the owners to post flyers everywhere. It is the responsibility of the owners to look up the Craiglist and post ads in the newspaper. If they care.


Agreed, But my dogs do not wear collars in the house and have gotten out once. It happens, luckily we were right there. But an owner can do all the above but if someone is holding your dog and already has ideas to give it to a friend then what are you going to do. It is also the responsibility of the person who finds the dog to call A/C and the vets to see if the dog was reported lost!!! How else you going to know? All the OP did was post on CL and call the breeder. I only hope he follows thru with taking the pup in to check for a chip.

And how do you know the owners are not out of town?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Like I posted above, what if the owners are out of town and the persons left to take care of said puppy didn't care if it was lost? Maybe, just maybe the owners DON"T KNOW their puppy is missing yet. Maybe they were gone for the weekend and when they get back tonight, they find their puppy is gone. 
I can't imagine how you can feel its okay to find another home for this dog when you haven't put any effort into finding its owners. At least wait until tomorrow when A/C can be contacted, the vets offices, anyplace that is closed over the weekend and give the owners a chance to find their dog.
I was at our vet clinic working the day a lady called about finding a small black poodle that was running loose. She had already decided to find it a good home, the owners obviously didn't care that it was lost and so she decided to just give it to a friend. No contact to anyone but us, not the a/c not the sheriff, nobody else.
Funny thing, I had just got done talking to a very frantic owner who had been out of town for the weekend due to a death in the family. She had left her poodle at home and a friends daughter was coming to take care of her, walk her, etc. The daughter lost her the second day and didn't tell the mom. When she finally admitted the dog was gone, it had been over 24 hours and the poodle was long gone from the neighborhood. Anyway, I had her number, checked the number from the lady who had found the dog, gave it to the owner and she called the "finder" of the poodle. She had already given it to a friend, but that friend returned the dog when she found out the circumstances.
Have you even considered that this type of scenerio might be happening with this puppy? How do you know what the circumstances are?
As far as CL, I just would not think of it. I would think of vet offices, A/c, the sheriff/police offices, stores with bulletin boards. Alot of people don't even know what CL is, so don't use that as your only means of 'Trying" to find the owner.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Myamom said:


> I would call all the area vets...I would call the shelter and leave your info in case the owner calls them...I would put a found ad in the newspaper (found F puppy at...wherever...call to describe)...have the puppy scanned for a chip.
> 
> Maybe the owners were leaving her in the yard when they weren't home and she got free. (if this is the case...I hope this is a wake up call and they learn from this)
> 
> If in the end no owner is found...I would send to rescue where they can screen and have a contract protecting the puppy.


Boy, this should be the stock response whenever someone finds a dog and posts asking what to do! Myamom, you covered all the bases! Excellent job.
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Check the legal responsibilities for your city and/or county. In many locations in this country you can't legally do anything with an animal you found until a certain amount of time has gone by and after taking certain steps.

Here in my county you can't rehome an animal you found until it has been in your care and control for 30 days AND you have to show proof that you contacted animal control and made a found report within 48 hours of finding the animal. 

You can actually be charged with theft if you don't. Of course, every area has their own requirements. But it is always a good idea to check before you do anything.
Sheilah


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

You know, it would never have occured to me to look at Craig's List if one of my dogs went missing. Good to know. Having said that, I'm glad that it's not my lost pup you have.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I've read this whole thing and not REALLY chimed in till now. I think it's ridiculous to not try to find the owners. Thats basically stealing somebodies dog and giving it away. If it were your dog and something had happened, you'd be devastated. Your being irresponsible.... A good pet owner would have compassion for all animals AND their owners.....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If the owners chose not to have their dogs wear collars and tags they should microchip their dog. How is the dog not wearing identification somebody else's fault? Same as the owners have the right to have personal things to take care of - so does the OP. And the owners should have chosen to leave their dog with someone responsible enough to notify them if the dog in their care goes missing. The OP could have left the puppy run loose as did a jogger and left a message with AC (which they would find on Monday morning along with a dead dog). The owners owe a huge thank you to the OP for taking in and caring for their dog over the weekend.
The only reponsibility the OP had is to notify AC which he can not do until Monday. AC will tell him the legal timeframe within which the owners need to reclaim the dog. Anything beyond this - the OP deserves a big thank you for, not personal attacks (which are against board rules BTW). Nobody, not even this board, can expect someone to drop everything in their own lives for a dog someone else let run loose. He is housing and feeding the dog which is more than most board members would do for a stray dog.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> If the owners chose not to have their dogs wear collars and tags they should microchip their dog.
> 
> The owners owe a huge thank you to the OP for taking in and caring for their dog over the weekend.
> 
> He is housing and feeding the dog which is more than most board members would do for a stray dog.


First off how do you know the dog wasn't wearing a collar and somehow it went missing, my lab will pull her backwards out of her collar to pop it off. If I tighten it more, it would be TOO tight. I know PLENTY of people who DON'T microchip their dog, it's a personal choice. It doesn't make them irrepressible not to chip.... 

Yea, a huge thank you for homing it and re-homing it without making an effort to look for them. If you were the owner of that dog, you'd be devastated never to see your dog again.

ALSO, how in the heck do you know if "MOST" board members won't take in a stray dog?! I've taken in EVERY STRAY that has come across my path. Your being closed minded and judgmental of "MOST" of us.....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

In my area the owners have 3 days to reclaim the dog. A report to Animal Control is necessary, otherwise it can be considered as theft. To the op: you should report to AC that you found the dog on Monday morning and they will instruct you as to what to do.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

RebelGSD said:


> If the owners chose not to have their dogs wear collars and tags they should microchip their dog.


With all due respect, how does the OP know there isn't a chip? A found post on Craigslist isn't going to do squat about scanning for a chip.

A lot can happen to a puppy collar, too. Most people put on collars that are too big, thinking that puppy will grow into it. Maybe this puppy had a too big collar on and lost it? Someone on the street could have reached down and grabbed the puppy by the collar and had the pup back out of it. 
Sheilah


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I know PLENTY of people who DON'T microchip their dog, it's a personal choice. It doesn't make them irrepressible not to chip....


People have the right not to chip their dog, if they chose this they should not go around blaming the whole world if their dog gets lost.

First, the OP did not rehome the dog, he dared to post his thoughts as to what he could do when he got attacked and chased away.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> People have the right not to chip their dog, if they chose this they should not go around blaming the whole world if their dog gets lost.
> 
> First, the OP did not rehome the dog, he dared to post his thoughts as to what he could do whan he got attacked and chased away.


Actually the OP said their plan WAS to rehome the dog. Rather than send it back to it's original owners!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Actually the OP said their plan WAS to rehome the dog. Rather than send it back to it's original owners!


Actually the OP contacted the breeder and tried to contact one of the owners of the puppy (whom he did not manage to reach). It very reasonable to think of alternatives, such as rehoming, if the owner does not show up within the timeframe prescibed by the law - which happens to many dogs. Luckily the puppy is not in a shelter where she could be euthanized or contract parvo.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> Luckily the puppy is not in a shelter where she could be euthanized or contract parvo.


Very True. This puppy could be much worse off. If this pup doesn't make it back to the original owners, maybe they will rethink their method of identification. 8-(


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've been keeping my mouth shut on this subject but that barb about "most" board members wouldnt even bother with a stray.... i'm sorry but i'm a board member. If i find a stray i check for tags. I use the gas it takes to get to a vet and have a chip scanned for. I feel the dog. I give the dog water. I give that dog a place to stay until i either find the owners, who BTW 99% of the time put up flyers and even went door to door asking if anyone had found their dog or at least seen them. There are PLENTY of people on this board who find a stray and do everything they reasonably can to find the owners in the hopes that animal doesnt have to go to a shelter where they may or may not find their owners that way. Sometimes those strays dont ever make it out. We may love GSDs but we're not against other breeds and dont like seeing ANY animal in harms way. Sometimes there is only so much a person can do to get the word out they have a stray. I dont agree with doing ONE or TWO things and then rehoming the animal with a friend. If it were my puppy i would be worried sick and out searching, posting flyers, checking vet clinics, checking shelters, and yes even checking ditches. I would WANT to know. Some people do more than they have to and others dont do enough. I honestly hope whoever is missing this puppy IS in fact looking for it. If not, well its their loss. I would want the person who found my puppy to do everything they could to try and find me.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have seen it many times board members getting celebrated by other board members for dropping a dog they found off at a kill shelter. Nobody attacked them for not making flyers, checking every vet, neighbor and whatever. Different board members get different treatment.

If our dog gets lost, we can only hope that the person who finds the animal will try to find us. At least do their best. However, it is not their responsibility and they are not required to rearrange their life to find us. I would certainly be grateful to the person who picked my up dog to prevent it from getting hit by a car and housed it for a couple of days. And, if I did not find my lost dog, I would rather see my dog in a home than have it die in a kill shelter.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would suggest that those who don't agree with the OP offer him help with contacting veterinarians, groomers etc. instead of attacking him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> I have seen it many times board members getting celebrated by other board members for dropping a dog they found off at a kill shelter. Nobody attacked them for not making flyers, checking every vet, neighbor and whatever. Different board members get different treatment.
> 
> If our dog gets lost, we can only hope that the person who finds the animal will try to find us. At least do their best. However, it is not their responsibility and they are not required to rearrange their life to find us. I would certainly be grateful to the person who picked my up dog to prevent it from getting hit by a car and housed it for a couple of days. And, if I did not find my lost dog, I would rather see my dog in a home than have it die in a kill shelter.


 
oh believe me. I know first hand how critical some board members can be. I'm not saying thats an excuse. I do see their point of view on the lack of serious interest and assumtions that have been made regarding the pups owners who may or may not be looking. We dont know. the OP is doing... well less than they could be but that happens. Not everyone thinks to look on craigslist for their lost pet. I know it wouldnt cross my mind for a while to look. Heaven forbid one of my cats or dogs go missing, the first thing i do is grab everything i may need to spend a good long time looking for them. I think the OP could do more than post a craigslist ad but thats better than nothing. I dont agree with people jumping his case but i do understand where they are coming from. Some people do more and some do less and then there are those who dont do anything at all. some is better than none. thats my take.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

.....................


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

RebelGSD said:


> I would suggest that those who don't agree with the OP offer him help with contacting veterinarians, groomers etc. instead of attacking him.


Come on people, let's try to be HELPFUL (like the above message) rather than attack (like some of the others). Better to give suggestions that may be later used, then annoy people and have them leave in a huff. Or not take any of the good suggestions just because they were made to feel defensive.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you know the owners? 
Why don't you offer some help to the OP with makin phone calls instead of attacking him? 
Where I live, it is the responsibility of Animal Control to look for owners of stray dogs and not mine. They contact me to save a dog's life when the loving owners don't show up to pick their pet up from animal control and the dog is to be euthanized. 
BTW personal attacks (against the OP or me) are against board rules.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

RebelGSD said:


> . He is housing and feeding the dog which is more than most board members would do for a stray dog.


I imagine that 99.5% of the board members would help a stray purebred GSD puppy.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I imagine that 99.5% of the board members would help a stray purebred GSD puppy.



I think 99.5% of the board would help a puppy no matter the breed. Even an adult. Thats just human compassion! <3


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I am just dumbfounded that the person who found this puppy put an ad on CL and felt that is enough for them to feel the owner should not have their puppy back. Plenty of scenerios have been posted, some by me, stating maybe the owners are gone, don't know the puppy is missing. The OP put an ad on CL but the problem with that is not everyone has a computer, so how would they know that someone has found the puppy?
Maybe they are driving and putting up posters looking for the puppy, but if the only found ad is on CL, its possible they didn't see it or think to look on CL. How would they know WHO has their puppy if the OP didn't even put up a couple of posters saying "found puppy". 
Who is to say the owners are not scouring for their lost puppy but have no idea where to look since there are NO posters saying a puppy has been found. How sad that the OP has decided his ad on CL is the only thing he is going to do and if the owners don't look on CL, he feels he has a right to give the puppy away. How sad that he took the puppy in and won't put out the SLIGHTEST effort to find the owners in a public place, he only uses CL. Again, maybe the owners don't have a computer, lots of folks don't have them at their home.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't make a personal attack.I just stated the obvious. You just seem to agree with the OP about not putting out any effort to find the owners, and I figured that out by reading what you said.
I have rescued many dogs and found many dogs and spent time and more time trying to find the owners any way I could, even if I had to keep the dog for a day or two. 

How would I know the owners since I live in Wyoming? If its the law to contact animal control, then the OP should do that tomorrow morning BEFORE he give the dog away.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You could at least call the shelter and ask if anyone has called about a missing GSD pup- that takes two minutes if. Leave your name and number so if and when the owner calls they know how to get a hold of you. Most people do not think of craigslist first, or even at all honestly- I wouldn't. Also the shelter can scan for a chip which is not a lengthy thing to have done. I'm sure your busy but if you have the time to house this dog you have the time to call the shelter and have the chip scanned for there


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> I asked him and he said that she was not his and that she had been following him for miles


That's the part that worries me. If the puppy had gotten out of their yard (yes, it happens even to RESPONSIBLE owners) and then wandered awhile before starting to follow the jogger - who KNOWS how far the pup could have been from home when the OP took her.

Maybe the owners are frantically searching THEIR area, thinking the pup couldn't have gone far.

Regardless of the times, not EVERYONE owns a computer and has an internet connection.

When I find a loose dog the first thing I do is look for tags. Next I call the police non-emergency numbers for the two towns I live between to let them know I found a dog. Then, if they are open, I take the pup to my vet to be scanned for a chip. I contact the two local shelters to let THEM know I found a dog. I post on CL and a few other lost dog websites. I make found posters and drop them off at the vets in my area and a couple large grocery stores.

These are all the things I hope and PRAY someone would do if one of MY dog got loose and wandered away.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

RebelGSD said:


> Nobody, not even this board, can expect someone to drop everything in their own lives for a dog someone else let run loose.


You are *assuming* the dog was intentionally allowed to run off. Even responsible owners have times when a dog gets loose. Heck, I can tell you stories of times when dog get loose from vets offices or boarding kennels.

Don't assume.



> He is housing and feeding the dog which is more than most board members would do for a stray dog.


I am personally offended by your remark. The only people I can think of that would PURPOSELY avoiding taking in a stray are those with young puppies (wanting to avoid exposing the puppies to any diseases) or those with dogs that would NOT allow another dog in the house.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Lauriandgang. You are saying the same things I did and got told I made a personal attack.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have seen many posts on this board when members were celebrated for taking the dog they found to the local kill shelter. Nobody attacked them for not doing all the things the OP was required to do.

As to how many members would take in and house a stray from the street, I think everybody is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wyominggrandma said:


> Thanks Lauriandgang. You are saying the same things I did and got told I made a personal attack.


It's not what you are saying.... it's how you are saying it. Just be careful HOW you post.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a string!
It is the RESPONSIBILITY of both parties in this case. The finder and the looser to try to get the pup back where it belongs. Of course it will take some effort and time for the finder to post beyond Craig's list. I'd do local radio stations, all the vets offices I could think of, service stations, grocery stores - places that would let me post. Our local paper here has free ads, too. I'd contact every humane society and pound nearby as well. Yes this will take time but so will finding a good home.

BTW I too am offended with the thought that 99.5 of board members would not take in a stray. Must be an awfully large board because a lot of regular posters seem to be "take in a stray" types. I've only seen one that turned the dog into A/C directly. But that is very public and where people classically look first.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> I've only seen one that turned the dog into A/C directly


Me too. And if I remember correctly, it was a military family living in base housing, and taking in this dog put them over the max limit. Keeping it would have meant disciplinary action from their commander.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Holy crap!!!! I get back on the internet and I got three more pages on this thread. Look people. Im only going to do so much... Ill call the vet, animal control, and put an ad up on CL. Im not taking the time to print fliers and all that stuff. I feel bad for the owners if the dog seriously got loose and ran off. But my concern right now is more for the well being of this pup. Not for the owners. I know that sounds harsh. I could have just left this pup to get hit by a car, but I didnt. I took it in my house, fed it, and spent alot of time with her. If i lost my pup and the founder placed an ad on CL, I would find the ad and be reunited with my pup. I would also contact the vet if my pup was lost. 

Also today on the way out to my mothers, I went out of my way and drove down the same road where I found the pup to see if the owner put up any fliers(which I would do if I lost my pup). And no I didnt see any fliers. There is a near by gas station that I will probably put an ad up about a lost dog, but thats about as far as Im going to go. But I will guarantee a good home for this pup and a good life which should be the first concern of this pup


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

But how do you know for sure where the pup was lost? If it followed the jogger, did you go a couple of miles from the direction the jogger came from? Maybe two or three miles away there are posters for the pup and the owners are looking for it.
I think you really don't want the owners to be reunited with their puppy. More than one person has said maybe the owners don't know about CL or don't have a computer, so if that is all the advertising you are doing, the owner has NO chance to get their puppy back. Call all the vets in your area, the A/C and please put up a few fliers, even hand printed ones on binder paper. You don't have to spend money, I am sure you have paper lying around the house. If you took time to drive out to your mothers, couldn't you have put up some fliers on the way? You will probably put up an ad at the gas station? Why not the local grocery store also.This puppy could be ten miles from home, yet you won't try to find the owner.
. Over and over you stated that you guarantee the puppy will have a good home with friends. You have already decided to give the pup to new friends and not really try to find the owners haven't you? 
I hope there are not children missing their puppy, since it seems you will not return him to them. I really hope you never have a pet come up missing due to circumstances beyond your control and the person who finds the missing pet decides to put out zero effort to find you and instead gives it away to a "guaranteed good home".Maybe this little puppy already had a good home and will not be allowed to return.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> Holy crap!!!! I get back on the internet and I got three more pages on this thread. Look people. Im only going to do so much... Ill call the vet, animal control, and put an ad up on CL. Im not taking the time to print fliers and all that stuff. I feel bad for the owners if the dog seriously got loose and ran off. But my concern right now is more for the well being of this pup. Not for the owners. I know that sounds harsh. I could have just left this pup to get hit by a car, but I didnt. I took it in my house, fed it, and spent alot of time with her. If i lost my pup and the founder placed an ad on CL, I would find the ad and be reunited with my pup. I would also contact the vet if my pup was lost.
> 
> Also today on the way out to my mothers, I went out of my way and drove down the same road where I found the pup to see if the owner put up any fliers(which I would do if I lost my pup). And no I didnt see any fliers. There is a near by gas station that I will probably put an ad up about a lost dog, but thats about as far as Im going to go. But I will guarantee a good home for this pup and a good life which should be the first concern of this pup


I read all 8 pages of this, and sportsman, I'd like to apologize for all the negative criticism you've been getting on this forum. I'm not a "long time" member, but my gosh, as a small part of this community it's kind of embarrassing to see all the lashing out (all of which does nothing to help this puppy).

That being said, there has been plenty of good advice as well. But the back and forth quarreling and attacks on the OP are ridiculous. 

If I were in the OP's shoes I would have taken the same steps and commend him for picking the pup up and doing what he has done thus far--when you all have NO idea what HIS schedule is like. I have two jobs, am a full time student in my final semester, me and my fiance have a baby due in 2 months, and an 8 month old pup to take care of. I love dogs, but it is absurd to think I'd have the time to do half of what some people are "requiring" the OP to do.

So again sportsman, for what it's worth you've done well by me, and I agree that the concern at this point is for the DOG, because although it could have been a mistake, if the owners let a 12 week old puppy get that far away then they CLEARLY were not doing something right. You all remember having a 12 week old puppy? I don't find it too difficult to keep tabs on them, especially when they should be under constant surveillance when not kenneled (IMO).


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> But how do you know for sure where the pup was lost? If it followed the jogger, did you go a couple of miles from the direction the jogger came from? Maybe two or three miles away there are posters for the pup and the owners are looking for it.
> *I think you really don't want the owners to be reunited with their puppy*. More than one person has said maybe the owners don't know about CL or don't have a computer, so if that is all the advertising you are doing, the owner has NO chance to get their puppy back. Call all the vets in your area, the A/C and please put up a few fliers, even hand printed ones on binder paper. You don't have to spend money, I am sure you have paper lying around the house. If you took time to drive out to your mothers, couldn't you have put up some fliers on the way? You will probably put up an ad at the gas station? Why not the local grocery store also.This puppy could be ten miles from home, yet you won't try to find the owner.
> . Over and over you stated that you guarantee the puppy will have a good home with friends. You have already decided to give the pup to new friends and not really try to find the owners haven't you?
> I hope there are not children missing their puppy, since it seems you will not return him to them. I really hope you never have a pet come up missing due to circumstances beyond your control and the person who finds the missing pet decides to put out zero effort to find you and instead gives it away to a "guaranteed good home".Maybe this little puppy already had a good home and will not be allowed to return.


I'm sorry but this is what I'm talking about germansheperdforums.com, I can't believe I just read that. 

Talk about assuming....


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I wrote that because he has stated over and over from the beginning that "he can guarantee the pup will have a great home with new owners" Doesn't that sound like he has already picked out the new owners? Have you read the OP posts? He states over and over that he will find the pup a new home and other than CL he has done all he will. I didn't assume anything, read his posts and you will come to the same conclusion.He said he will make a few calls in the morning, which I hope he will
When someone states over and over that he will place the pup with new owners 
and he will not put up flyers except at a gas station and his only post is on CL, then its pretty clear what he has already decided to do.
I work two jobs myself, plus have horses and dogs and a family to take care of, but if needed I could find the time to make some calls and make some posters and put them up to try to find the owners. 
Guess I just feel a bit different than the OP, I imagine a family is out there looking for their lost puppy and I would at least want to make sure I had done everything I could to get the puppy back to its owners before thinking about giving it away.
I hope the owners get their puppy back


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> But how do you know for sure where the pup was lost? If it followed the jogger, did you go a couple of miles from the direction the jogger came from? Maybe two or three miles away there are posters for the pup and the owners are looking for it.
> I think you really don't want the owners to be reunited with their puppy. More than one person has said maybe the owners don't know about CL or don't have a computer, so if that is all the advertising you are doing, the owner has NO chance to get their puppy back. Call all the vets in your area, the A/C and please put up a few fliers, even hand printed ones on binder paper. You don't have to spend money, I am sure you have paper lying around the house. If you took time to drive out to your mothers, couldn't you have put up some fliers on the way? You will probably put up an ad at the gas station? Why not the local grocery store also.This puppy could be ten miles from home, yet you won't try to find the owner.
> . Over and over you stated that you guarantee the puppy will have a good home with friends. You have already decided to give the pup to new friends and not really try to find the owners haven't you?
> I hope there are not children missing their puppy, since it seems you will not return him to them. I really hope you never have a pet come up missing due to circumstances beyond your control and the person who finds the missing pet decides to put out zero effort to find you and instead gives it away to a "guaranteed good home".Maybe this little puppy already had a good home and will not be allowed to return.


 
Well whyoming grandma... You have no idea... the area that the person was jogging goes is basically a big block that goes in a circle. Its probably 5 miles all the way around and that is the exact route I went on. I havnt ever spoken to you and I can tell what kind of person you are. You are a know it all. You like to criticize people for things that they do but you also have many faults of your own that just bothers your friends and family. IF THE OWNER REALLY WANTED TO FIND THIS PUP, THEY WOULD HAVE FOUND THE AD ON CL. CL IS HUGE NOW AND THOUGH NOT EVERYBODY KNOWS ABOUT, MOST PEOPLE DO NOW DAYS. I take your attack on me very personal. If I would have never picked that pup up, it could be roaming the streets still or even worse, DEAD!!! You like to throw all these "maybes" out there but maybe doesnt mean "probably" like you seem to think. I saw the condition of the pup(looked thin), no collar or tags, her coat was not in the best shape, especially compared to my little girls. Though Im leaning towards the owner being irresponsible, Im still giving them a chance to find them. So I would just advise you to stay out of this thread. I no longer want your opinion and Im not going to take so bud out!!!


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

And no i havnt decided to give the pup away!!!!!!!!!!!! I keep saying that I will find a good home but that doesnt mean that i have already done that!!! I guess i should rephrase that... IF THE OWNER NEVER TURNS UP, I WILL GUARANTEE A GOOD HOME FOR THIS PUP


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> Holy crap!!!! I get back on the internet and I got three more pages on this thread. Look people. Im only going to do so much... *Ill call the vet, animal control*, and put an ad up on CL. Im not taking the time to print fliers and all that stuff. I feel bad for the owners if the dog seriously got loose and ran off. But my concern right now is more for the well being of this pup. Not for the owners. I know that sounds harsh. I could have just left this pup to get hit by a car, but I didnt. I took it in my house, fed it, and spent alot of time with her. If i lost my pup and the founder placed an ad on CL, I would find the ad and be reunited with my pup. I would also contact the vet if my pup was lost.


Have you read them? You're just assuming so much--in my town if I found a lost pup there's a small gas station/diner where I would put up one flier--if someone in that little corner of the county was missing a pup they WOULD see or hear about that flier. He said he'll call the vet, you're assuming there is like 47 "area" vets that he can contact. You just don't know, there might be 1 vet in 40 miles and if someone went to a vet with there new pup then THAT'S where they would go.

HE found the pup, HE came here with it (which, sadly, is proving almost futile) and HE took this dog in to at least give it some hope, and at the very least a very good NEW home. So people just give him some benefit of the doubt that he is doing what is necessary for his area/situation, and let's all hope for the best for this puppy.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I am certainly not a know it all. I am certainly not perfect. 
I think you did a great thing to take this puppy in, I never said you didn't. 
I didn't have a clue about CL, and I would not have thought to go look on it for lost dogs. Guess that makes me stupid.I didn't attack you. I have helped many people find their lost dogs and helped many people who have found lost dogs reunite them with their owners. Sorry that I care about trying to see dogs returned. 
My "maybes" doesn't always mean probably, but maybe they do. 
I will 'BUTT out, not bud out, not because you told me to, but because I can't imagine a person who had not regard for the possibilities of why this pup was running loose, how long this pup was running loose and that there could be owners frantic looking for this puppy and hoping to get it back, and YOU have decided to give it to someone else because YOU have decided the owners are irresponsible and YOU are playing judge and jury.
I live in a town with no stoplights, no big stores, no A/C to speak off. Still plenty of places to put up fliers, even in a tiny town in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

...........YOU think ive made a decision. I have not made a decision. Im giving them until this friday. Ill call a couple of the nearby vets and let them know about the dog. But Im sorry, Im not putting ads up everywhere. I dont have time to do that, I have work all week long. I also live about 25 miles away from where I found the dog so its not really that convenient for me. My mother is the one that lives close by.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok,this is going around and around and instead of everyone being helpful and courteous to ALL members (and thanks to the members who HAVE stayed on point).... has gotten mean and no longer focused on helping the lost puppy...

Topic now locked.


----------

